# I look dumb in MTB Helmets, any advice



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

So I need to buy a helmet because I like the whole being able to live and breath concept, the only thing is I can't find a helmet that doesn't make me look dumb. It looks like a mushroom on my noggin. I don't have a huge head or anything, Large size fits me but none of them look good, I was thinking of trying a skater helmet to see if that's any better. Anyone else have similar problems? Any solutions?


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*We all do.*

The problem is we look even more stupid at the ER with our noggin split open.

Try out some upper end helmets. $100+ helmets are lighter, better ventilated and more streamlined.

I have to use XL helmets due to my head size. (and she likes it that way!)


----------



## kerrybelle (Oct 18, 2005)

*Giro Xen*

Have you tried the Giro Xen? It's a bit of a cross between an XC and skate style helmet. The traditional skate style won't have as many vents and would be pretty hot.

http://www.giro.com/main.html

Good luck.

Kerry


----------



## zipster223 (Feb 24, 2004)

Skate helmets are hot. Just get a bell, giro and look goofy like the the rest of us.


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm bald (by choice) so I'd have to wear an bandeezy anyway, I'll try the Xen and a skate helmet side by side and whichever one doesn't look like a duck sat on my head I'll go with that one. Hot sucks but what do you do.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

It's all perspective IMHO.
I used to think that too, but now it looks fine to me. You get used to it. I used to hate the look of the Honda Element too, but now I'm like, "you know those aren't so bad and they look pretty useful too." (I've never grown to accept the Aztek though, yech).
Try on as many as you can find, you might find one that makes you feel less mushroom-head like and go with it.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*I agree.*



nepbug said:


> It's all perspective IMHO.
> I used to think that too, but now it looks fine to me. You get used to it. I used to hate the look of the Honda Element too, but now I'm like, "you know those aren't so bad and they look pretty useful too." (I've never grown to accept the Aztek though, yech).
> Try on as many as you can find, you might find one that makes you feel less mushroom-head like and go with it.


Even standard XC open face helmets have become quite stylish IMO. I think the potential wearer's self-perception is the source of those feelings of being a "geek poster child".


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mthedude said:


> I'm bald (by choice) so I'd have to wear an bandeezy anyway, I'll try the Xen and a skate helmet side by side and whichever one doesn't look like a duck sat on my head I'll go with that one. Hot sucks but what do you do.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Buy the helmet that fits best, not one based totally on looks.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

I've got a large Xen and that's the largest Large i've ever worn....looks like a tomato on a toothpick when I'm wearing it. 

Great helmet...just wish I could have chosen a Medium!


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

Get the Louis Garneau OZ-ZY. It is a lower profile helmet, so it will be a little more form fitting helmet. If that helmet is a little much, the REV from Louis Garneau is a pretty form fitting helmet, and a heck of a deal at $50! Actually, I think there was some study out there that said wearing Louis Garneau helmets actually makes you look smarter, and gets you more chicks. I wear a Specialized helmet, and I admit, it makes me look dumb. Seriously, I'm at the bar, and my friends are all wearing backwards baseball hats, and I walk in with my helmet, thinking it is pretty cool, but most people tell me that it makes me look dumb. I wonder why?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree with *shiggy*, a proper fit is more important then looks, as is a decent quality lid.

That said, search around some of your local shops. You might be able to find a helmet that is a little narrower then most if you look hard enough.

I must have a strangely shaped head, as I gave up in the end and purchased a Met Ippogrifo a few years back. While it didn't solve the "mushroom" look, it did solve another issue I was having in that it sits a little lower on my head then most other helmets which always seemed to sit too high.

I've learnt that helmets are a lot like seats, everyone's different. Try before you buy, and get a feel for what works best. 

I'm currently considering buying a second helmet, as unfortunately the air vents in my Met prevent me from mounting my light how I want to. A second helmet might come in handy for endurance events anyway. :thumbsup:

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

You don't have to worry about crash protection just posing around the parking lot or trailhead.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

I just don't look in mirrors when in my cycling outfit. I look bad in the helmet, the jersey, the little black shorts, the gloves (and now without the gloves because of the the little circles of tan on the backs of my hands), and walk like a duck in my road shoes.

But when I am riding I feel great, despite how stupid I look.


----------



## steviep (Apr 5, 2006)

elephant said:


> the little circles of tan on the backs of my hands


Ah glovespots - the sign of a true biker! 

I'd echo everyone else's sentiments. Helmets might not be the latest of fashion accessories but then neither's a blank expression, drool and an adult-sized nappy.

I found my Met to be a perfect fit on my nog. I never notice it there. Having said that, what's right for me might not be right for you. A good fit is paramount. Try on EVERYTHING.


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll just keep on trying them out to see which ones don't scream "geek" to the general public. Bottom line I'm wearing a helmet and if I can find one that doesn't make me look dumb I'll buy it vs. one that does. Why is it all the racers look cool in thiers and we all look rediculous?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mthedude said:


> I'll just keep on trying them out to see which ones don't scream "geek" to the general public...


Cyclists in general scream "GEEK" to the general public. No way around that.


----------



## wisart (Apr 3, 2006)

I had the exact same problem picking out my helmet. They never looked good on, always equated it with a turtle fell on my head. I have found that helmets with stout visors on them elongate the shape and appear better, to me anyways.

I also found that when I took off the helmet I still looked goofy.


----------



## Penn State (Aug 7, 2004)

if you care what you look like in a helmet then obviously you haven't seen youself in spandex yet. Anyway, get over it. Hopefully you aren't in 9th grade anymore. Get this....no one really cares what you look like, its not a fashion contest, its a piece of protective equipement. I'm guessing you want the PFD that looks best too, b/c those big bulky ones aren't going to cut it looks wise. Even if they are the ones that will save your life. 

comfort and fit first, function is fashion.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*DOn't we all ???*

Solution is ... Don't look in the mirror when you're wearing your helmet 

Seriously we all look goofy to some extent (_based on self perception, other peoples comments that dig into our self perception and actual helmet size)_ - Try to get a helmet that's well vented and fits good. Being able to try on a helmet in person and getting the right size will help a lot, unlike ordering online you can end up w/ too big a helmet which only exhasebates(sp?) the problems. Try the BELL X-Ray or Slant and the GIRO Xen or E2 or Semi MX. I have a BELL X-Ray L and could have gone w/ a M, but it doesn't look too bad and is very well vented and quite comfy _(w/ a few padding mods added)_.

 LMAO  Ain't that the truth, that's why I wear baggies. Sadly though if I keep up doing some long road rides spandex is the way to go, luckily when I ride road it's very early in the am when normal people are sleeping.


Penn State said:


> if you care what you look like in a helmet then obviously you haven't seen youself in spandex yet.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Man I look like a doofus in the Hex, but man that Xen makes me look somewhat normal!  I have an Eclipse that I look cool in, but my other Giro helmet makes me look like I should be riding the short bus.

Ehhhh in the end it doesn't matter. Yeah whether we want to admit it or not....we are sometimes a bit vain. But what's most important is that our heads are protected by falls and whatnot. I'll gladly take looking like a nimrod over being stuck in some nursing home eating out of a straw for the rest of my life.


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

mthedude said:


> So I need to buy a helmet because I like the whole being able to live and breath concept, the only thing is I can't find a helmet that doesn't make me look dumb. It looks like a mushroom on my noggin. I don't have a huge head or anything, Large size fits me but none of them look good, I was thinking of trying a skater helmet to see if that's any better. Anyone else have similar problems? Any solutions?


I had the same issue and yes I looked like a mushroom in my Giro lid. I went to performance since they have a large selection and tried on like 20 helmets. I ended up with a Bell which sits lower on me head. Not only does it help with the shroom look it also give more protection on the sides.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

i have a big, gigantic head. the helmet is actually quite slimming.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Buy the helmet that fits best, not one based totally on looks.


yep this is the best....then put on some 70's mirror sunglasses and say you are retro


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

wear bright pink spandex... it'll distract from the duck on your head.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*helmet*

Well alright I'm funny.I wear a full face helmet everywhere.The street is way more dangerous than the trail.When it's hot I strap it to the back of my camel bac to get up the trail.When it's really hot I dump water in it and it seems much cooler than nothing at all.I did a face plant a few years back that knocked all my front teeth loose,they never tightened back up.I shiver at the thought of busting my new teeth.Safty First.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

If you like skater helmets then sell the bike and get a skate board. 
Come to think of it you prob look like a geek riding the bike so did you ever think of asking your bike if it likes you riding it out in public? :skep:


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

SuperNewb said:


> If you like skater helmets then sell the bike and get a skate board.
> Come to think of it you prob look like a geek riding the bike so did you ever think of asking your bike if it likes you riding it out in public? :skep:


prime candidate for most retarded post of the day.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Maybe it's not the helmet? 












Sorry.....figured someone would have already beat me too it.

mtnbikej


----------



## Juliius (Apr 30, 2004)

who doesn't look dumb in a mtb helmet?


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah man, I felt the same way when I was shoping for a helmet. Got the Xen for the fit, it still looks dumb on me. I think a lot of it is head shape too, my helmet sits lower and looks more natural on my buddy's head. I think I just have kind of a pointy head that makes it sit higher and emphasises that mushroom look  FWIW, I tried skate lids too, and they looked the same way, so I don't think it's the helmet so much.

I just wear mine and try not to think about, after a bit you get used to it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

nepbug said:


> It's all perspective IMHO.
> I used to think that too, but now it looks fine to me. You get used to it. I used to hate the look of the Honda Element too, but now I'm like, "you know those aren't so bad and they look pretty useful too." (I've never grown to accept the Aztek though, yech).
> Try on as many as you can find, you might find one that makes you feel less mushroom-head like and go with it.


Hey, there's an idea, let's all have helmets that look like Pontiac Aztecs, that will make regular ones look downright fantastic= Get used to it, they do a great job, and yeah, spend a bit more, they feel better, and look a bit better. Even at $150, it's still WAY cheaper than a hospital visit!


----------



## Evader 53 (Apr 19, 2006)

I was in the same boat as all of you a few years back... Finally, I ended up buying a Giro baja and still when I put it on I feel like there is a mushroom on my head (not that I wear it much, but I am breaking the habit). 

One way to get around the weird looking feeling is to buy a Full-face helmet, then it looks cool and offers great protection.


----------



## highskool (Jul 18, 2004)

My advice is to have a really bad crash and split your helmet in half. You wont care what your helmet looks like after that.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

> *I look dumb in MTB Helmets, any advice*



Yeah - don't wear a helmet. When you wake up in hospital you'll have the IQ to match your looks! 

As the rest have noted: *It's a jungle out there - not a bloody cat walk .....*
Forget how it looks, just get one that fits properly.

cheers,
Graeme


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*No way, Shig!*



shiggy said:


> Cyclists in general scream "GEEK" to the general public. No way around that.


I think I look quite dashing in my helmet out on the trail. I just know all the hot babes sharing the trail with me are thinking, "oooooh, what a studmuffin!"...LOL!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yo TNC, wake up dude, you're dreaming again 


TNC said:



> I think I look quite dashing in my helmet out on the trail. I just know all the hot babes sharing the trail with me are thinking, "oooooh, what a studmuffin!"...LOL!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

TNC said:


> I think I look quite dashing in my helmet out on the trail. I just know all the hot babes sharing the trail with me are thinking, "oooooh, what a studmuffin!"...LOL!


What's their reaction when you take the helmet off?


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Re:_ I look dumb in MTB Helmets_

You'd look dumber in a hospital bed.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

My advice is to take the helmet off when you are not riding.

And make sure to wear very cool looking clothes. Mountain biking is all about how you look.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

No one other than you really cares what you look like with a helment on. You'll get over it. Just get the one that feels best and fits right. Higher end helmets generally tend to be better looking and are better ventilated. Avoid skate type helmets since they will be very hot, and if you ask me are actually even uglier than anything else.


----------



## konacoffee (Aug 14, 2005)

You can style up your own like this little guy.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*look dumb*

better than dead


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Busted!*



Strafer said:


> What's their reaction when you take the helmet off?


Just had to bring that up didn't you!


----------



## Thomas Anderson (Mar 10, 2006)

My head doesnt look big at all but the only one I could find to fit it is a Large Xen. I got the special edition dark red one and it looks freakin massive on my noggin!! On non technical rides when the sun isnt glaring down I dont wear it (which isnt advisable!). 
I look like a dwarf in pictures as it makes me seem small in comparison to this thing!

I think the real issue is peeps heads are different shapes and the helmets only have one fit. I mean shoes come in different sizes and widths so why not helmets?! A medium would fit me fine if it was a smidge wider.

I actually thought about getting a medium and carving some of the inside away to make it fit - I figured it may ruin the strength of it though.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

About the only bike helmet(and I use the term helmet *VERY* loosely here) that looks cool is a leather hairnet. However, it gives next to nothing in the protection department.

As others have said previously, go with what fits best. There are so many models available these days you should be able to find a good fit that looks okay as well. It wasn't too long ago when the only hard shell helmet available was the _Bell Biker_. Talk about goofy looking :yikes: Check out Matt Chester's site, there should be a pic or 2 of him sporting one.


----------



## futuristxen (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## tcp (Jan 20, 2004)

*Like an orange on a toothpick, perhaps*



drunkle said:


> i have a big, gigantic head. the helmet is actually quite slimming.


Heeeed, pents nooo...

P.S. Hope someone gets it and i'm not living alone in my world.


----------



## desperado619 (May 30, 2006)

Here's a dumb question: Does a helmet's classification (MTB, road, XC) really matter? Or do they all pretty much function the same? 

I was looking at the Bell Sweep XC for trail rides and for my daily commute.


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

*Not a dumb question*



desperado619 said:


> Here's a dumb question: Does a helmet's classification (MTB, road, XC) really matter? Or do they all pretty much function the same?


They do technically function the same in the event of a crash (I've personally tested out 5 that way and they all worked, whether road or mountain [no drooling either]). The labelling is mostly marketing, but the physical differences are usually the presence or lack of a visor. Wear the one that fits the best and that you like....just wear it. If you do ever test it out the way I have, replace it immediately as its strength will have been compromised by it crushing to absorb the impacts.

Flaps


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

my advice would be to stop caring about how you look on a bike and just ride the bike. some would call you a poser...


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

What about the Bell Faction? It looks more like a skateboard helmet with a hard shell.

http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/productDetail.asp?prodID=7

Every day at the end of my bike commute I get to see myself in my bike helmet reflected in the door, and you're right, a bike helmet makes your head look just like a big mushroom.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Function is first...*



hikerdave said:


> What about the Bell Faction? It looks more like a skateboard helmet with a hard shell.
> 
> http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/productDetail.asp?prodID=7
> 
> Every day at the end of my bike commute I get to see myself in my bike helmet reflected in the door, and you're right, a bike helmet makes your head look just like a big mushroom.


...but I hate putting something on my head that makes it seem like I'm actually going out of my way to look ridiculous. After many years of riding I still can't stand the look of those completely ridiculous looking helmets. There has got to be a better way. I'm seriously considering giving the Bell Faction a shot.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

If youre smart youll deal with it, just like the rest of us, and end up laghing at the people that dont wear them. The specialized I had looked bulky, but the giro I have now is pretty good looking{on my head}.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Just make sure the helmet comes down the side enought to give good coverage of your temporal lobe area...

Anyway I reckon my brain is more valuable than my looks (not because i'm smart, i'm just ugly  )

Can you drop a helmet and still use it? As opposed to a motorcycle where dropping = new helmet?


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

whataboutben said:


> Just make sure the helmet comes down the side enought to give good coverage of your temporal lobe area...
> 
> Anyway I reckon my brain is more valuable than my looks (not because i'm smart, i'm just ugly  )
> 
> Can you drop a helmet and still use it? As opposed to a motorcycle where dropping = new helmet?


Reason for replacing motorcycle helmet after a drop is because the shell delaminates upon impact and won't protect as well.
Most cycling helmet shells don't have that property and simply cover the styrofoam.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Mudflaps said:


> They do technically function the same in the event of a crash (I've personally tested out 5 that way and they all worked, whether road or mountain [no drooling either]). The labelling is mostly marketing, but the physical differences are usually the presence or lack of a visor. Wear the one that fits the best and that you like....just wear it. If you do ever test it out the way I have, replace it immediately as its strength will have been compromised by it crushing to absorb the impacts.
> 
> Flaps


I would bet that a DH/full face helmet has a different type of impact rating,just as helmets for different sports have different kinds of impact ratings. Some are designed for single impact, like your average bike helmet, and some are designed for multiple small impacts ( think climbing)

formica


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, I tried on about 10-15 different helmets over the weekend including the bell faction, a bunch of Specialized, and a few Bell/Giro as well, didn't come home with one. The MTB helmets add about 5-6 inches to the top of my head and about 3 inches width, the skate type helmets don't look that bad but it still reminds me on WWII German troop or the tip of the male organ......then we went to Target and they had some cheap a** Schwinn helmets. One model was called the missing link and of course this cheap piece of crap is the one that looks the best. I highly doubt this thing would do more than soften the blow of the rock my head was hitting and probably cause more harm than good, I think it was 12 bucks, I didn't get it but I'll look for a design similar to that one from a reputable brand and buy one like that.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mthedude said:


> Well, I tried on about 10-15 different helmets over the weekend including the bell faction, a bunch of Specialized, and a few Bell/Giro as well, didn't come home with one. The MTB helmets add about 5-6 inches to the top of my head and about 3 inches width, the skate type helmets don't look that bad but it still reminds me on WWII German troop or the tip of the male organ......then we went to Target and they had some cheap a** Schwinn helmets. One model was called the missing link and of course this cheap piece of crap is the one that looks the best. I highly doubt this thing would do more than soften the blow of the rock my head was hitting and probably cause more harm than good, I think it was 12 bucks, I didn't get it but I'll look for a design similar to that one from a reputable brand and buy one like that.


Any helmet sold in the US meets all safety regulations, so I say even though it's from a big box, since it works for you, get it, any helmet on your head now, is better than later.


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics for you to look at for those times you feel you look dumb in a cycling helmet...


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

*Get Over Yourself!*



mthedude said:


> Any solutions?


Something you have to realize is that the norms for good looks shift once you start wearing the helmet regularly. I see women without helmets while biking or doing other sports & I just want to GAG! I can't get over the fact that they're that stupid. I wear a helmet for all my sports with impact potential: snowboarding, skating, biking. I did it before it was considered "cool" or even normal. In every one of those sports, I pushed myself to the limit without fear. If I didn't have the helmets, I probably wouldn't have advanced as much.

I think you look much more cool doing technical on boulders with a helmet than pedaling on flats without.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

burtronix said:


> Something you have to realize is that the norms for good looks shift once you start wearing the helmet regularly. I see women without helmets while biking or doing other sports & I just want to GAG! I can't get over the fact that they're that stupid. I wear a helmet for all my sports with impact potential: snowboarding, skating, biking. I did it before it was considered "cool" or even normal. In every one of those sports, I pushed myself to the limit without fear. If I didn't have the helmets, I probably wouldn't have advanced as much.
> 
> I think you look much more cool doing technical on boulders with a helmet than pedaling on flats without.


bah. the idea of a helmet as a safety net is bad. a helmet wont save you from broken wrists, neck, collar bone, etc.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Dude*



mthedude said:


> So I need to buy a helmet because I like the whole being able to live and breath concept, the only thing is I can't find a helmet that doesn't make me look dumb. It looks like a mushroom on my noggin. I don't have a huge head or anything, Large size fits me but none of them look good, I was thinking of trying a skater helmet to see if that's any better. Anyone else have similar problems? Any solutions?


Get this helmet. It looks totally bad azz!


----------



## redwhite&blue (Mar 7, 2004)

Egads *mthedude* , you sound like a roadie. If your riding on a trail who's going to see you.


----------



## Briser (Mar 20, 2005)

What is a bandeezy?


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

Briser said:


> What is a bandeezy?


A cool way of saying Bandana or sweat absorber.

I'm definately not a roady, I wear baggy shorts and ride a 5" f/r full suspension rig and just don't like looking like a duck sat on my head. I've been doing some research and the Giro Xen is looking like a good choice, I just want to find a good deal. I don't really care what I look like because I know protection is the foremost key I just wondered if there were any helmet choices out there that wouldn't look like a duck sat on my head and it appears my quesion has been answered for the most part.

Thanks,


----------



## BrokenSpokes (Nov 26, 2005)

tcp said:


> Heeeed, pents nooo...


We've got a piper down!!!


----------



## BrokenSpokes (Nov 26, 2005)

and more appropriately:
"
...that boy's head is like Sputnik.....He'll be crying himself to sleep tonight, on his huge pillow."


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

drunkle said:


> bah. the idea of a helmet as a safety net is bad. a helmet wont save you from broken wrists, neck, collar bone, etc.


Its all about probabilities. No safety equipment can insure you won't be injured, but with a helment you stand a better chance of survival in a non-vegatative state. There's nothing cool about drooling on yourself & not being able to wipe your own butt.


----------



## onegymrat (May 31, 2006)

mthedude said:


> So I need to buy a helmet because I like the whole being able to live and breath concept, the only thing is I can't find a helmet that doesn't make me look dumb. It looks like a mushroom on my noggin. I don't have a huge head or anything, Large size fits me but none of them look good, I was thinking of trying a skater helmet to see if that's any better. Anyone else have similar problems? Any solutions?


I thought the EXACT thing as you! However, I knew the importance of wearing a helmet so I had to act quick, since my new bike was on the way. I actually bought a Giro Transit first, and then thought it made me look like a bullet. It was just too stupid looking. I returned it. Then I ordered a Specialized and not only did it look odd, it didn't fit well (sides too tight).

Then I browsed the net and saw the Giro Semi mx. I ordered it in black and it is very satisfactory for it's price. http://www.giro.com/usa/cyc_semimx.html By the way, the Xen looks really cool but you can buy three Semi mxs for the same protection. Good luck.


----------



## grifter9311 (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread is beyond comprehension


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

konacoffee said:


> You can style up your own like this little guy.


Please tell me this is your cat, please!

That is awesome.

He has fruit on his melon!


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

mthedude said:


> Large size fits me but none of them look good,


Do you feel feel that you look bad in a MTB helmet, compared to others wearing MTB helmets?

Do you feel that no one wearing a MTB helment looks good?

old_dude


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

old_dude said:


> Do you feel feel that you look bad in a MTB helmet, compared to others wearing MTB helmets?
> 
> Do you feel that no one wearing a MTB helment looks good?
> 
> old_dude


I feel I look dumb but I've seen some that look pretty good in them, i.e. racers etc. Granted there are some 120lb XC racers that a small helmet looks like it's bending thier neck because it's so heavy but there are plenty of racers that look pretty good in helmets.


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

mthedude said:


> I feel I look dumb but I've seen some that look pretty good in them, i.e. racers etc. Granted there are some 120lb XC racers that a small helmet looks like it's bending thier neck because it's so heavy but there are plenty of racers that look pretty good in helmets.


What kind of riding do you do?

What is the usual temperature where you ride?

If you ride XC, then weight becomes an issue.

If it is hot where and when you ride, then ventilation becomes an issue.

A helmet that looks good may be heavy and/or poorly ventilated.

If you ride downhill, then helmet weight is not as much of an issue.

If you ride in moderate temperatures, extreme ventilation may not be as important.

Do you wish to mount a light or camera on the helmet?

If so, you may need to examine the mounting options and consider this when looking at helmets. Some helmets may not be well suited to mounting a light or camera.

Usually, once you establish your helmet requirements, you will find that you are limited in selection to a certain type of helmet. it then becomes a matter of finding the helmet of that kind that best suits you.

Perhaps, you could look at some MTB pictures with riders. Identify some who have a similar build to you. If you can find one of these riders who looks good in his helmet, you can try a helmet that is the same.

I personally see nothing wrong with trying to get a helmet that looks the best on you. However, when chosing a helmet, price, safety, ventilation, and weight would be my first concerns.

When I went looking for a new helmet, I looked at price and features. I shopped around for the features I wanted for the price I was willing to pay, and then had a number of helmets to choose from.

I chose the one that I thought looked best on me, in the colour that I thought looked best, all other things being equal.

I see nothing wrong with that.

old_dude


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, is this the infamous old_dude of crotch sniffing dog thread?


----------



## MTB Moose (Apr 21, 2006)

BrokenSpokes said:


> We've got a piper down!!!


Man, I'm I sorry I'm late for this one:

Stewart: (Charlie's Dad) William! Move your head! Look at the size of that boy's head!
Tony: Shhhh!
Stewart: I'm not kidding, that's like an orange on a toothpick!
Tony: Shh! You're going to give the kid a complex.
Stewart: Well, that's a huge noggin! That's a virtual planetoid! Has its own weather system!
Head! Move!

Stewart: Head! Paper! Now! Move that melon of yours and get the paper if you can!
Haulin' that gargantuan cranium about! I'm not kidding, that boy's head's like Sputnik!
Spherical, but quite pointy in parts. Well, that was off sides, wasn't it? He'll be crying himself to sleep tonight on his *huge* pillow!


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

ChipV said:


> I've got a large Xen and that's the largest Large i've ever worn....Great helmet...just wish I could have chosen a Medium!


I will put in a vote for the XEN also. . but you are right that the large is HUGE. I always wear a L or XL in helmets and the M XEN fits me perfectly. . .

Like several others here have indicated. . .try before you buy and get the one that fits the best.

PS - If there are any left (and you're close to one of their stores) Performance has the 05 XEN for $45 on the "un-sorted closeout pile" :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*This is weird.*



Strafer said:


> Wow, is this the infamous old_dude of crotch sniffing dog thread?


That old and hilarious thread from what...one or two years ago?...has come up twice in the last 3 or 4 days. Drew Dane mentioned it over in General in connection to another dog thread. It will never die.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Just buy a full face and you can hide your mug from yourself. Who cares how much hotter you will be masked.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Anything unfamiliar ...*



mthedude said:


> So I need to buy a helmet because I like the whole being able to live and breath concept, the only thing is I can't find a helmet that doesn't make me look dumb. It looks like a mushroom on my noggin. I don't have a huge head or anything, Large size fits me but none of them look good, I was thinking of trying a skater helmet to see if that's any better. Anyone else have similar problems? Any solutions?


Anything unfamiliar can look odd at first. And if you are used to closely scrutinizing your attire (I'm used to be prone to this) anything new will likely seem stupid to you. What you have to remember is that you are probably scrutinizing yourself harder than others are.

The moral of the story is ... GET USED TO IT. Put on the lid and ride. And as others noted ... the Xen mght "round you out" a little better.

What is 100% certain is the people at the trailhead will not CARE about your helmet. They'll all be wearing them as well. The exception are people we like to call "organ donors". You greet them by asking them if they've signed the back of their drivers license. Nobody wants a death or a paralysis on their trail. Those out there without helmets are tempting fate. Anyone who has ever BROKEN a helmet (I have) can testify to this. No one ever PLANS to have an accident. And the funny thing is the BEST riders ALWAYS wear their helmet (though the best NFL QBs seem to forget when riding their rice rockets).

Regardless of what the helmet looks like, it will look much better than blowing into a straw to make your quad wheelchair move. It will look cooler than being confined to a halo for 6 months. It will look cooler than wacking your fine motor skills and having the shakes for the rest of your life. Quite being a doofus, just buy a helmet and wear it. Have the confidence to not CARE what other people think your safety looks like.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*If you're that safety conscious ...*



drunkle said:


> bah. the idea of a helmet as a safety net is bad. a helmet wont save you from broken wrists, neck, collar bone, etc.


If you are that safety conscious, there are full lines of body armor available that will help protect all of the areas you listed. BTW, the best way to keep your wrist safe from braking is to roll through a crash rather than "stopping" it. I suggest Aikido, they'll teach you how to do it right.


----------



## wwing49 (Jun 16, 2006)

I was just reading consumer reports the other day and the results are here. The Bell Slant (which doesn't look too bad in carbon) came in as a tie for #1 and is only 50! Any info about this? Also, is the one size fits all standard?


----------



## X-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Strafer said:


> Wow, is this the infamous old_dude of crotch sniffing dog thread?


Wow! I haven't been here in months, and when I come back, the infamous dog thread is still being brought up!

The only thing I can add to this thoroughly beaten, dead horse of a topic is... don't be a helmet... wear a damn helmet!


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

You all will be happy to know I've found a helmet that fits great and doesn't look too bad either. I got a Giro Indicator, it's an Adult Universal fit and it turned out the be the one that fit my head the best, the fact that it looked the least goofy on my head was just a bonus, I think it looks better because it's not a dedicated Large size it has less material, I must have a wierd shaped head because it fit it almost perfectly, plus I got to support a local shop that I've been going to for years so it's a win-win-win situation. 

Just to clarify for those posters above, I was never thinking of not getting a helmet, the post was to get info on which helmets would look better and I got some good info, I never got to try the Xen because everywhere I went had a very limited selection (small town), but I tried on a bunch of helmets and the large would fit around my head but wouldn't fit it comfortably until I tried on the Indicator. I've always liked Giro but never thought I'd dig a 40 dollar one size fits all helmet but it's perfect, even bought one for the wife so we're good to go now.

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

how do u look when you're not wearing a helmet? Can't polish doo doo


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

sunsetrider said:


> how do u look when you're not wearing a helmet? Can't polish doo doo


Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm uglier than a bucket full of chain lube. A helmet is an improvement heehee



sunsetrider said:


> how do u look when you're not wearing a helmet? Can't polish doo doo


----------



## smear3 (Apr 19, 2006)

mbmojo said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


Wow that post was powerful....I think you got your point across. I'd have to say that I don't wear my helmet around the neighborhood, I think I just changed my mind. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Helmets cool you off...*

In the summer all that sweat collects in the padding and when you shake you head around all that sweat pours out and cool you off:thumbsup: .

That Rothenberger Pittsburgh quaterback dude thought he looked dumb in a motorcycle helmet, he thinks otherwise now.


----------



## newMTBer (Jun 19, 2006)

Just get a full face. I think those things look awesome. I've always wanted one and don't think you (or anyone) will look at all nerdy in it.


----------



## angrypoptart93 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am under the impression that all helmets make me look stupid. If I am going to look stupid I might as well do it in a full face helmet. It provides much more protection and saves big time on dental work.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Apr 13, 2006)

i think i learned a good lesson today & that alway's to wear u helmet no matter wut


----------

